# Lets see your GSD funny faces!!!



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Love this face!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Tired after all of her Christmas excitement 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

(when she was a bit younger!)










(hahaha goofy) XD


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia is probably the most un photogenic dog I have ever met, and I love her for it. :wub:


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Omg Liz&Anna! The two front teeth cracks me up every time!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Bahaha Jax! Good one!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

I am in the Trunk, HA HA


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Awe....all these faces are priceless  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola's always sticking her tongue out in at least one photo. (13 weeks, 18 weeks, and 21 weeks)


lola13w-017 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola18w-019 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola21w-005 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

*Not GSD but funny! *

Cupid begging for my dinner...her mission in life! Naughty terrier.


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

It took a second look for me to realize she looks like she's laughing so hard her eyes are closed!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

My boy Jack at various times


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I roll around and eat grass



ZEUS what are you eating???? nothing..


and my fav one ever


----------



## MamaBear (Jan 2, 2014)

these pics have totally made my day, love them! please keep them coming! ♥


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*This one cracks me up every time I look at it-*

She looks SO goofy-she's got mud on her nose too!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this thread!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not too much of a funny face but the very serious "we are on our boat with crazy ears " faces


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

One more!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Liz&Anna said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Second that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## adampeach (Jan 9, 2014)

*Ramblin Rose*

nanana boo boo


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

adampeach said:


> nanana boo boo


HAHAHA!! Great shot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

The Crazy eye!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

*Derp de derp*

Chevy and the Derp face


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love these pictures Definitely a major plus for me today!


----------

